# Izzy agile in the garden



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

This is my Sunday - how sad! Back from our 2 hour walk and she is squeaking the tennis ball at me to play - time for agility I think!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She's having a lovely time... clever girl x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

I love the way she is looking straight at you as she clears the jump - "watch me mum"  Would thoroughly recommend finding a local agility group, Flo goes every Tuesday evening and loves it.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Love her!!! How cute does she look!! You can see from her face she is in her element!!!

Seriously thinking of trying to find and agility class for Betty as she loves leaping around. Was walking her with friends yesterday and we were in a field with long plants and grass and Betty was cracking everyone up leaping over it all, she looked more like a rabbit than a cockapoo!!!! And she was having a whale of a time, and even after completing over a 3 mile walk she still wanted to play when we got home!!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Walked with 2 springers this morning ..Mable just did nt get how they could run up and over 5ft walls, she tried but didnt manage it ... Wilf was nt even going to go there lol x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Betty Boo the cockapoo - I love it! Izzy is exactly the same, she thinks she is a springbok bouncing across the field xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh Look at Izzy!!!! I love her! she looks just like "look mum look what I can do!!! what a doll


----------



## maplegum (Mar 10, 2011)

She is playing it up for the camera hey!
What excellent photos and get that dog into agility asap!! LOL


----------

